# Acadia National Park - December 2017



## Destin (Dec 13, 2017)

Finally came in out of the cold and edited my first few hours of shooting while drinking a local beer from Atlantic Brewing Co. This thread is going to be a running blog of my photos from the trip so be sure to check back in from time to time until I post the last photo!

My first morning was extremely dark, gloomy, and overcast. I tried my best to find shots that worked without golden hour light, but I'm not sure I'm happy with the results yet. Regardless, it was an incredible morning in one of the most beautiful places I've ever been. 

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)





5.)


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 13, 2017)

They’re all good, #1 is great. I’ll come back with some more details when I’m not on my phone. You’ve been killing it lately.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2017)

I hate you.  I have to back up there, soon.

Loving #4


----------



## anonymouscuban (Dec 13, 2017)

I prefer 2 and 3. Leaning to 3 as my preferred but I'm also viewing on my phone so the vertical comp works better. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm really liking number 2. Great shots!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, and #5.

(and 1 and 2 and 3)


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! 

I’m human though.. was headed to catch the sunset at bass harbor lighthouse and just as I pulled in the sun dropped below the horizon and the color was gone. It was a really beautiful sunset too, so it hurt haha. 

I got caught up tasting local beer at Atlantic Brewing Co and lost track of time in regards to the sunset


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

In New England in winter the sun sets fast!  4:29 daytime, 4:30 total darkness.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

I like 4 and 1 the best for showing off the ruggedness of the coastline.


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> In New England in winter the sun sets fast!  4:29 daytime, 4:30 total darkness.



It’s actually setting at 3:55 right now! It’s insane!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

Winter solstice is only a week away!  Then we can finally watch the days get longer.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 13, 2017)

You upgrade your gear and start Rocking it !!
1,2,5 are my favorites. I love the perspective distortion in certain shots 1,2.


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> You upgrade your gear and start Rocking it !!
> 1,2,5 are my favorites. I love the perspective distortion in certain shots 1,2.



The park makes it too easy man. I don't think I could take a bad photo here if I tried!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

Agree, it's one of the most beautiful places I have ever been and I know we only saw a small portion of it!  Enjoy your photo shoots.


----------



## Destin (Dec 14, 2017)

Went out to shoot the sunset at bass harbor head lighthouse tonight. No clouds, so a really boring sky. But I did get some nice golden light out of it at least. Playing with which way I like the photo best. What do you guys think? Don't be too harsh on the processing, these are really quick edits. 

1.)





2.)





3.)


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 14, 2017)

I like the idea of the b&w due to the boring sky but not crazy about the tones in your first crack at it.  I rarely choose b&w so can’t really offer any suggestions on improving the current edit.   

Definitely for me I like the first composition better.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> Went out to shoot the sunset at bass harbor head lighthouse tonight. No clouds, so a really boring sky. But I did get some nice golden light out of it at least. Playing with which way I like the photo best. What do you guys think? Don't be too harsh on the processing, these are really quick edits.
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...


#3 but if you can mute the brightness of those middle rocks it would really help balance out the rocks on the bottom and the lighthouse on top.

I also like some of those filters/settings that mute colors but are not quite B&W.  I've been meaning to fiddle with them but have never had any time.  But I think it may work with this type of image.


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2017)

Why is a blue sky boring?


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 14, 2017)

Idk, I think the color ones are great! I am not a huge fan of the b&w ones to be honest, that scene has so much tone range...


----------



## anonymouscuban (Dec 14, 2017)

Number 2 in the latest set. You lose that golden light in the black and white. The comp for number 2 is stronger. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destin (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks guys! Just got back in from shooting some star trails over the coast. Grabbing dinner and a beer and then gonna process them quick


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 14, 2017)

I like em all


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> Went out to shoot the sunset at bass harbor head lighthouse tonight. No clouds, so a really boring sky. But I did get some nice golden light out of it at least. Playing with which way I like the photo best. What do you guys think? Don't be too harsh on the processing, these are really quick edits.
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...



I prefer #1. The sky has a nice shimmering glow to it, not boring to me. I like the size of the lighthouse in relation to the scene.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 14, 2017)

I didn’t mean boring like there was something wrong with it, it’s just boring compared to the usual sunsets that they have at that spot. No clouds, no colors,  just kind of blah.


----------



## Destin (Dec 14, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I didn’t mean boring like there was something wrong with it, it’s just boring compared to the usual sunsets that they have at that spot. No clouds, no colors,  just kind of blah.



Agreed. I’d id never seen another photo from this spot I’d like this shot a lot more. I just know what the potential of the spot is.. and this ain’t it.


----------



## Destin (Dec 14, 2017)

First night shot processed. I'm still working on my star trail work, specifically getting the foreground to not look like crap.


----------



## Destin (Dec 15, 2017)

And the last 2 night shots. I like these two a lot better but I'm *REALLY* wishing I would have focus stacked so the foreground was sharp in both of them. I could kick myself for forgetting to shift the focus for the frames where I light painted.


----------

